# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Profesor Selman Riza

## Brari

Sjelle nga Dydrinas-i

--

Uran Butka



SI E KAM NJOHUR UNE SELMAN RIZEN

(Me rastin e pêrvjetorit tê vdekjes)

Kur kisha shansin tê takoja profesor Selman Rizên apo tê
lexoja punimet e tij mê tê rêndêsishme nê fushe tê shqipes, mê
mundonte ngaherê brenda vetes pyetja: 
Kur e pati ai atê mundêsi kohore dhe atê qetêsi tê domosdoshme pêr tê krijuar veprên e tij, ndêrkohê qê gati gjithê jetên ka qenê i privuar
lirie: i internuar, i burgosur dhe i pêrndjekur politik? 
Sepse "pauzat" jetêsore kur ka marrê frymê lirisht, kanê qenê aq tê
pakta, aq tê shkurtêra e tê tensionuara, sa tê duket
paradoksale dhe e pabesueshme qê gjatê asaj kohe tê jetê
realizuar njê vepêr shkencore me vlera tê shquara
albanologjike.
Shpjegimi: 
Kjo vepêr êshtê produkt i njê gjenialiteti dhe njêherêsh, i njê pune jashtêzakonisht intensive nê momentet relativisht tê qeta tê jetês sê tij; êshtê rezultante e njê misioni e paracaktuar qê ai vetê e kish ndier dhe kuptuar e  gjithsesi,  kêmbêngulte ta arrinte.
Mendoj qê êshtê ky shkaku qê S. Riza i vogêl, i ri apo i moshuar  pêrpiqej tê fitonte kohê, luftonte qê tê mos humbte asnjê cast nga jeta e tij tmerrêsisht mizore. 
Kêshtu, qysh nê moshên 13 vjecare kapêrceu kufirin shqiptaro-jugosllav dhe brenda 6 vjetêsh mbaroi shkêlqyeshêm 9 klasat e Liceut tê Korcês. 
Brenda 3 vjetêsh kreu nê Francê dy fakultete njêherêsh, atê tê Letêrsisê dhe tê Drejtêsisê. Pêrvetêsoi rrufeshêm gjuhêt kryesore tê Perêndimit e tê Lindjes. Studioi nê mênyrê kritike e rroku têrê pêrvojên e vendit dhe atê tê huaj nê lêmê tê shqipes. 
Nxitonte tê fitonte kohê e tê  materializonte atê. Nxitonte...Por armiqtê e tij, qê ishin dhe  armiqtê e Shqipêrisê, ia prisnin rrugên, ia kêpusnin fillin e veprês dhe ia rrezikonin jetên. Pêr kêtê, bêhej shkak vetê
veprimtaria e Selman Rizês. Se puna e tij si shkencêtar, nuk u nda asnjêherê nga ajo e luftêtarit tê lirisê dhe e misionarit tê cêshtjes sonê kombêtare.
E priti me indinjatê pushtimin fashist tê Shqipêrisê dhe bashkê me profesorê tê tjerê tê Liceut tê Korcês organizuan protesta e demonstrata me studentêt. Pêr kêtê, e transferuan (internuan) nga Korca nê Ventotene tê Italisê. Ducja dhe fashistêt ishin armiqtê e parê tê mêdhenj me tê cilêt u ndesh S. Riza. 
Nê vitin 1942-1943 veproi haptazi nê Kosovê si pêrfaqêsues i inteligjencies shqipare nê luftê kundêr fashizmit dhe kundêr rikthimit tê pushtimit serb nê Kosovê.
Nê dhjetor tê vitit 1943 botoi njê trakt me njê pêrmbajtje
programatike, qê mund tê quhet Manifest i  Iredentizmit dhe i
luftês pêr bashkimin e shqiptarêve tê Kosovês e tê viseve tê
tjerê nên Jugosllavi me popullin e me shtetin shqiptar. Eshtê kjo arsyeja qê S. Riza pêrshêndeti "Dekalogun" e Ballit Kombêtar si njê program ku cêshtja e Kosovês dhe e bashkimit kombêtar zinte vendin kryesore. I angazhuar têrêsisht nê cêshtjen kosovare, ai pêrgatiti pêr botim njê punim prej 2000 faqesh me titullin "dekumentar i kundêrtezês Shqiptare", pêr tê rrêzuar tezên serbomadhe rreth cêshtjes nacionale nê Kosovê. Ndêrkohê shihte dritên e botimit nê Tiranê vepra e parê e mirênjohur "Tri monografina albanologjike".
Por cêshtja kosovare u tradhêtua poshtêrisht nga udhêheqêsit e
PKSH dhe tê Kosmetit, vegla tê PKJ.
"Vendin e Ballit kêtu te ne, - informon Komiteti Krahinor i
Kosmetit Komitetin Qendror tê PKSH, - po e zê iredentizmi qê
s'asht gja tjetêr vecse nji dega e Ballit. Iredentizmi drejtohet kêtu prej Selman Rizês, mikut e shokut tê Safet Butkês. Kêta kanê botue dhe njê fare broshure ku kallzojnê karakterin e cilêsitê e tyne si edhe rrugên qi do tê ndjekin.
Nê broshure direkt nuk na atakojnê, por lênê me kuptue se do
tê na atakojnê edhe me shkrim, mbasi me gojê s'ka pushue se
atakuemi, po te thuesh qysh se  Selman Riza ka ardhê nê
Kosovê. Tê fala shoqnore komuniste - Pêr Komitetin Krahinor tê
PKJ pêr Kosovê e Dukagjin - Blini 9.2.1944".
Eshte mê se i qartê dhe i dokumentuar bashkêpunimi ndêrmjet
Komitetit Krahinor tê Partisê Komuniste tê Kosovês me
udhêheqêsit e PKSH pêr tê goditur nacionalizmin shqiptar dhe
figurat e shquara tê tij nê tê dy anêt e kufirit, sidomos
Selman Rizên, i cili luftonte nê frontin mê tê vêshtirê. Do tê
shtoj edhe njê element tjetêr kuptimplotê. Kur Safet Butka u
vetêflijua pêr tê ndaluar vllavrasjen pas prishjes sê
Marrêveshjes sê Mukjes, e shoqja e tij gjeti nê xhepin e
brendshêm tê xhaketês sê tij tê pêrgjakur, tê vetmen gjê:
fotografinê e Selman Rizês!
Nê njê dokument tê arkivit tê shtetit 10.05.1955, fondi 35, d.
138 qê pêrmban njê mesazh tê Mid'hat Frashêrit drejtuar
Dhimitêr Falos pêr njê projekt-marrêveshje me tê djathtên
greke êr t'i bêrê ballê rrezikut komunist qê kêrcênonte tê dy
vendet, Selman Riza figuronte si pêrfaqêsues i Kosovês. Ajo qê
e lidhte nacionalistin S. Riza me kêtê angazhim si pêrfaqêsues
i Kosovês ishte kêrkesa e tê djathtês shqiptare qê pala greke
tê mbêshteste rivendikimet e drejta shqiptare pêr Kosovên dhe
anên e Dibrês.
Qê t'i shpêtonte ndjekjes se egêr nê Kosovê, ai u kthye nê
Tiranê. Banoj nê shtêpinê tonê atê kohê. Nuk vonoi dhe erdhên
pêr ta arrestuar me urdhêr tê Koúi Xoxes dhe po me urdhêr tê
tij e nisên pêr nê Jugosllavi. Kêshtu shkêmbehej ndêrmjet
bashkêpunêtoresh  malli "tru" dhe vritej kultura e kombit.
Kêshtu e kishin mê tê lehtê injorantêt e xhahilêt komunistê,
si E. Hoxha, Koci Xoxe, Kristo Themelku (Shulja) si edhe
padronêt e tyre tê Beogradit, qê tê pêrjetêsonin pushtetin e
tyre, pushtimin e Kosovês e tê trojeve tê tjera shqiptare. nê
kêtê rrugê, S. Riza ishte armiku nr. 1 i tyre. Ndaj e nisên
pêr nê Jugosllavi dhe e kthyen pêrsêri nê burgun e Tiranês, ku
e torturuan pêr 3 vjet me rradhê. 
Nê janar tê vitit 1948 E. Hoxha ia dorêzoi pêrsêri S. Rizên Jugosllavisê. U burgos nê Prishtinê deri mê 1951. Do tê vdiste aty, po tê mos ishte
sêmurur nga skorbuti dhe, pothuajse pa shpresa, kockê e lêkurê
e nxorrên nga burgu pêr ta internuar nê Sarajevê.
Po Selman Riza mbijetoi.
Nê dhjetor tê vitit 1955 pala jugosllave i kêrkoi tê bênte
nênshtetêsinê jugosllave, por ai nuk pranoi. Kêmbênguli tê
kthehej nê Shqipêri, ku kishte familjen, tê cilên
pushtetmbajtêsit e kishin pêrndjekur nga Tirana dhe e kishin
internuar nê Sukth.
S. Riza u kthye nga Kosova nê Tiranê, ndêrsa familja e tij u
bashkua me tê nê njê dhomêz pêrdhese tiranase pas kaq vitesh
ndarjeje e vuajtjeje.
Profesorin s'e kishin lênê tê bashkêjetonte me gruan e tij e
dy fêmijêt e vegjêl as nê kohên e okupacionit fashist e
anazist, as nê atê komunist.
Si punonjês shkencor nê Institutin e Historisê e Gjuhêsisê, S.
Riza shkroi punimet mê tê rêndêsishme, qê u pêrmblodhên nga
studiuesit kosovarê nê botimin "Studime albanistike I" nê
Prishtinê, 1979. me rastin e 70 vjetorit tê lindjes sê
autorit. Nê kushtet e gjendjes sê jashtêzakonshme, tê
raprezaljeve e tê vrasjeve masive tê ushtruara nga qeveria
jugosllave nê Kosovê, studiuesit kosovarê kanê arritur tê
botojnê edhe dy volumet e para tê veprês sê plotê tê S. Rizês.
Ndêrkohê nê dorêshkrim, "Sistemi foljor i shqipes".
Selmani ishte shkencêtar skrupuloz, por edhe bashkêbisedues
eksigjent. Sa herê qê bisedoja me tê, kisha kujdesin qê t'i
zgjidhja fjalêt, jo vetêm qê tê ishin tê burimit tê shqipes,
por edhe tê ishin nê funksion tê pêrdorimit tê saktê semantik
e gramatikor. Sepse profesori tê ndiqte dhe tê korrigjonte.
Kêtê e bênte dhe me Sabirenê, gruan e tij tê mbrekullueshme, e
bênte dhe me mysafirêt e afêrm. Mê kujtohet kur njê Vit tê ri
i dêrgova nga fshati Verri i Fierit, ku isha mêsues, njê
kartolinê ku ndêr tê tjera i uroja suksese nê punên e tij fisnike. Ai iui pêrgjegj urimit tim me ngrohtêsi, por nuk harroi tê mê ndêshkonte kêsisoj: "Puna qê paguhet nuk mund tê quhet fisnike".
Punimet e shquara tê S. Rizês si "Nyjet e shqipes", "Pronorêt
e shqipes" etj., zgjuan zilinê dhe mêrinê e tê paaftêve,
karrieristêve tê institutit, tê cilêt e gjenin pêrfaqêsimin mê tê plotê te drejtori, Androkli Kostallari. 
Kêto vepra dhe kritika e drejtpêrdrejtê, rigorozisht shkencore, lufta
kryengritêse kundêr diktatit nga lart, papajtueshmêria me
padrejtêsinê, oportunitetin, diletantizmin, politizimin e
ideologjizimin e gjuhês e tê kritikês gjuhêsore etj. u bênin
hije, irritonin e cênonin Perênditê shterpê tê Olimpit
komunist shqitar, bile dhe vetê Zeusin e ndêrkryer, qê nê
shkretêtirên shpirtêrore ku jetonte, kishte etje, etje tê
ethshme e kriminale pêr lavdi. Ata projektuan kryqêzimin e
egêr tê S. Rizês, qê u relizua nga veglat e tyre tê zellshme e
arriviste, si F. Pacrami e A. Kostallari. U rihap dosja e S.
Rizês. U rishpall lufta kundêr tij. Tirani i vogêl, por i
paskrupullt, A. Kostallari, e drejtoi kryqêzatên kundêr
personalitetit tê pambrojtur tê S. Rizês me parrullên e
turpshme tê tipit fashist "t'i presim kokên S. Rizês!" Mandej,
mbledhjet e stêrgjatura, tê manipuluara - nê fakt, gjyqe tê
tipit tê inkuizicionit dhe, mê nê fund, dêbimi i dhunshêm nga
qendra pêr nê provincê, nê stilin kinez tê revolucionit
kulturor, S: Riza u internua nê Berat, u mênjanua nga  puna
shkencore, u izolua e u pêrndoq. Shkencêtari pêrfundoi ciceron
nê muzeun e Beratit, i survejuar dhe i ndjekur kêmbê kêmbês
nga Sigurimi i Shtetit - Nuk u lejua mê tê botohej asgjê nga
Selman Riza.
Vitet e fundit, profesor S. Rizên e rrethoi heshtja dhe e
mundoi sêmundja e rêndê. Pashallarêt e kuq, tê dehur nga
deliri i madhêshtisê e i konfortit modern, ata qê pêr njê
trill kozmetik dilnin sa herê tê donin jashtê shtetit, nuk u
kujtuan pêr S. Rizên qê vuante e s'gjente dot shêrim. Askush
nga ata nuk u kujtua qê tê botohej vepra e S. Rizês, njê
trashêgim aq i vlefshêm nê fushên e kulturês sonê kombêtare.
(Kêtê e bênê vêllezêrit kosovarê nê kushtet e rênda tê
pushtetit serb). Askush nga ata s'u kujtua pêr atê; as kur
ishte gjallê, e as kur vdiq. Bile, as drejtori i Institutit tê
Gjuhêsisê e Letêrsisê A. Kostallari nuk denjoi tê vinte nê
ceremoninê e varrimit. Askush nga instituti nuk tha, qoftê
edhe njê fjalê, mbi varrin e mjeshtêrit stê madh tê gjuhêsisê
shqiptare.
Po folên e qanê zemrat e mijêra shqiptarêve, qê e pêrcollên me
nderim profesorin nê banesên e fundit.
Foli vetê pavdekêsia.
__________________

----------


## Baptist

Nderime per profesor Rizen. Nga te paktet ithtare te se vertetes ne shkencen dhe mendimin shqiptar. Rrofte dhe u perterifte kujtimi tij.

----------


## Arcas

Ne at vend kane ardhure masonte. Pergatituni per nje bume ekonomike te shumefuqishem shoqeruar me nje shthurrje qe me pas do sjelli skllaverine ne mase. Ay popull qe len figura te tilla te zhduken, meriton vec tjetersimne ne dicka tjeter monstruoze.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Profesor Selman Riza meriton respekt të veçantë ndërsa nuk kemi të bëjmë me " pashalarë të kue" që su kujtuan në fundë të jetës së tij por ky është një sindrom, fatkeqësisht gjithë-shqiptarë që të mos i respektojmë, ato figura të ndritshme që i kemi, sa janë të gjalë por tek pas vdekjes.
Tashti fat i njejtë pas ikjes së " pashalarëve të kuq" i përcolli edhe të ndriturit e kombit në " demokracin" e vonshme.
A nuk ikën kështu pa as edhe një përkujdesje Kolë Jakova, Frederik Reshpnja, Petro marko, Lasgush Poradeci?
 Ti respekojmë ata pak personalitete  të Kulturës për kohen sa janë në mesin tonë dhe jo tek pasi që të ikin, të kujtohemi për ta...

----------

